# HELP! D56 Halloween Village Power Supply



## neverhart (Sep 5, 2011)

My wife has a Department 56 Halloween village, and just picked up a buncha used pieces from an auction. Some of them didn't come with their power adapter, so of course I looked on their site to try to figure out what the output of the power supplies were and learned that they won't tell you because they want you to buy their adaptors.

Anyway, while everyone's getting out their villages for the year, I'm wondering if anyone can help us by noting the details of the OUTPUT listed on the AC Adapter/power supplies for the following houses:

LaGhosti Movie Theater
Dead End Motel
Swinging Ghouls
Scaredy Cat Ferris Wheel

Specifically, we're looking for whether the supply is AC or DC, Voltage (ex. 6V or 12V,) and Current (ex. 400mA or 800mA).

D56 makes sure to tell you to use only their supplies, but they're preying on people who don't know any better... as long as the power supplies match these specs you can use any power supply. I've started keeping a spreadsheet of all the details for our pieces, so we'd be happy to share any details of villages we own.

Thanks!
neverhart


----------



## Gail's Wails (Oct 14, 2014)

I have an older Dept. 56 adapter. Specs on back read -

Class 2 Transformer
Input :120VAC 60Hz 6W
Output 2.5VDC 500 mA

Model UD - 03058
Item # 55026


----------



## neverhart (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Gail's Wails!

Someone with mad Googling skills contacted me and had found all the specs. I'll share them here in case anyone can use the info:

LaGhosti Movie Theater - Adapter Model #OH-35089DT Output 4.5vDC 600mA

Dead End Motel - Adapter Model #OH-35013DT Output 3vDC 100mA
(this can be powered with the D56 Buildings & Accessory Lighting System, or the Accessories triple-ended power supply)

Swinging Ghouls - Adapter Model #U030015D12 Output 3vDC 150mA

Scaredy Cat Ferris Wheel - Adapter Model #OH-41054AT Output 12vAC 650mA


----------

